# Itchy Bottom



## charlielover (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello all. My tiel is almost a year old now, and ever since I can remember, he seems to have had an itchy bottom or at least around the "buisness end" of his tail. He will sit on the bottom perch next to the food tray and swing his back end back and forth scratching his bottom on the perch. I have taken him to the vet and he has been given the all clear for mites and worms. The vet suggested it may be due to the fat in sunflower seeds that's causing him to itch, so I have lessened the amount of seeds and it seems to be less, but he still seems to itch a little now and then? Any ideas tiel lovers? Also I am wondering if anyone knows of a good AVIAN vet in Adelaide, I take him to my normal vet as the avian vet I used to take my other birds to is now retired!
Thankyou all


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

He may not be itching his bottom, he may be doing something else with his perch, something that he would normally do with a lady tiel.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds like it to me. If his bottom were truly itchy, he would probably be using his beak to pick at the irritation.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Definately mating the perch!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol i remember when cookie done this oh they are so funny


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Some people call this "doing the hula":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KFEeiYl3UQ

He's scratching an itch all right... just not the kind of itch you were thinking!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha that video was too cute


----------



## charlielover (Jan 25, 2011)

Oops, I'm kinda embarrassed, but thats funny and cute at the same time! Perhaps the vet was too embarrassed to tell me it was that? 
Thanks everyone. Also I am wondering what you all think about this: Should I keep my male tiel by himself or get him a friend, male that is?


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Cindy (boy) did the same thing, I moved the perch into a different position so that he would stop what he was doing. He hasn't done it in a long time now. 

No harm in getting another cockatiel. I'm thinking of getting another one or a budgie.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Hehe, if the vet wasn't an avian vet and hasn't owned any of their own birds he/she may not have known! lol... don't know if they teach these things in vet school :blush:


----------

